# Capella only recipes



## Spyro

Good day ladies and gents.

I have recently gotten hold of the entire Capella range. However, this is ALL I have and I won't be getting other flavours any time soon.

So, I'm looking for some recipes that are made from exclusively CAP ingredients.

Quite keen on a watermelon.

If anyone can help out that'd be awesome. Tagging @KZOR because I thoroughly enjoy your juice range. But any input would be fantastic! Thanks guys, take care.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RainstormZA

Mine here 

Peppermint Crisp Clone - all Capella.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB

ID10-T's Simple Sugar Cookie is a great base to which you can add many notes: fruits, nuts, chocolate, caramel, cinnamon, etc. Add a little Golden Butter to make it more buttery, some Vanilla Whipped Cream to make it lighter and fluffier, some Sweet Cream for a more "cookies and milk" vibe. If you're adding more notes, I would probably drop it to 6% and 3%.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

RainstormZA said:


> Mine here
> 
> Peppermint Crisp Clone - all Capella.
> 
> View attachment 129822


I was going to ask u for the receipe. Thanks for posting it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I was going to ask u for the receipe. Thanks for posting it.



It's in the Mint / Menthol diy thread, can't seem to copy my post number to link it here, stupid phone. Lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spyro

Thanks a bunch guys! @RainstormZA @RichJB 

Please keep em coming!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Spyro said:


> However, this is ALL I have and due to the quantity, I won't be getting other flavours in any time soon.



What quantities are we in the ball park around? I could conjure up some more recipes if you want me to. I have this strawberry / cream / menthol but to be honest, it does need a lot of tweaking. 

Then there's the orange/mango/sweet cream/black ice I've got going - the mango is very very sweet and strong so kinda not sure of it at the moment. 

Then my next recipe will be the melktert (milktart), pretty easy considering you need something milky and custardy then add cinnamon to it. Just don't drink it hahahaha.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro

RainstormZA said:


> What quantities are we in the ball park around? I could conjure up some more recipes if you want me to. I have this strawberry / cream / menthol but to be honest, it does need a lot of tweaking.
> 
> Then there's the orange/mango/sweet cream/black ice I've got going - the mango is very very sweet and strong so kinda not sure of it at the moment.
> 
> Then my next recipe will be the melktert (milktart), pretty easy considering you need something milky and custardy then add cinnamon to it. Just don't drink it hahahaha.



I have 118mls of each flavour. So quantity is not an issue. The only issue is that I can't afford to get any other brands. However I would die for a watermelon flavour

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

118 ml !! Well this time u have lots to make that vanilla ice-cream milkshake

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

@Spyro: Did you get this?

You wanted a watermelon flavour - this is it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB

Something to get you started with an overview of Cap's top flavours:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Spyro

RainstormZA said:


> @Spyro: Did you get this?
> 
> You wanted a watermelon flavour - this is it.



I do believe so! Need to run through all of the flavours in the morning. 

Thanks for the video @RichJB !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

geez, how did you organise 118ml's of each flavour ?

some of us get little 10ml bottles. ...lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RichJB

Incidentally, here are the two Cap-only recipes that Wayne mixed on that show:

Apple Crumble
Lemon Lime Cheesecake

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

vicTor said:


> geez, how did you organise 118ml's of each flavour ?
> 
> some of us get little 10ml bottles. ...lol



Easy, I had 3 x 30ml bottles of sweet cream. Got one left. Lasts pretty well if you are like me, using it for sweet juices

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

I'm picking cinnamon sugar and vanilla custard with sweet cream to see if I can make the milktart soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro

Going to give this a try. Any suggestions would be great 

CAP - Double Watermelon 7-8%
CAP - Double Apple 3%
CAP - Fugi Apple 2%
CAP - Marshmallow 1%
CAP - Super Sweet 0.5%

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hallucinated_

Spyro said:


> Going to give this a try. Any suggestions would be great
> 
> CAP - Double Watermelon 7-8%
> CAP - Double Apple 3%
> CAP - Fugi Apple 2%
> CAP - Marshmallow 1%
> CAP - Super Sweet 0.5%



Ill give you some polar blast and ws-23 at the vape meet to add to that

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

One more for you : 
INTERNAL LEAK OF CUTWOOK UNICORN MILK 
Butter Cream (CAP) 1.5
Graham Cracker v1 (CAP) 0.5
New York Cheesecake (CAP) 0.5
Sweet Cream (CAP) 1.5
Sweet Strawberry (CAP) 8.5
Vanilla Bean Ice Cream (CAP) 1
Vanilla Custard v1 (CAP) 3

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Here is one from HIC - Lemon Lasagna.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

Andre said:


> Here is one from HIC - Lemon Lasagna.


Ooh that looks good!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

